# Lowrance HDS9 Gen3 transducer?



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I picked up my Gen3 and started installing it last weekend... I tied off a small diameter rope and snaked the old ducer cable out and was ready to run the new ducer back thru. I stopped and compared the old sticker to the new sticker. To my surprise they are identical numbers!!! My old unit is a legacy series LCX111CHD! Does this seem right? I would've thought that they would have updated the ducer on the new models? Looking at the Cabela's catalog I see that you can buy a new Chirp ducer, I would've thought this would've come standard with the Gen3's? Should I give Lowrance a call?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

For what it is worth I just bought an Elite 7 CHIRP & in the manual it says "you can use CHIRP with Lowrance conventional transducers". Where you will need a new transducer is for downscan (HDI). Hope that helps.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The units come standard with the conventional broadband transducer which is blue plug. The chirp transducer I believe starts around 300 dollars and they have a few different ones to choose from which is why it is sold separately. Also if you want structure scan that transducer is separate but plugs right to the back of the unit.


----------

